# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te kontrolloj IPS?...

## don lico

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Doja te dija nqs ekzisotn ndonje rruge apo program per te kontrolluar ISP (kompanine qe te sjell interetin) se sa interet te sjell realisht?

Une personalisht perdor speedtest.net por kam pershtypjen se kjo mat shpejtesine e kompjuterit nga ben testin

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

Nqs je me ISP Shqiptare vetem abissnet ta sjell aq sa e ke realisht linjen.

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Nqs je me ISP Shqiptare vetem abissnet ta sjell aq sa e ke realisht linjen.


Punon gje ne supportin e Abissnet! Je totalisht gabim. Provo njehere linjen ITIRANA NETWORK, pastaj hajde e beji reklam Abissnet, nga 30 - 31 dite te muaji pjestoji per dy ke linje ne shtepi. 

Do Upload real?
Do download real?

Provo njehere ITIRANA dhe flasim bashke. 

S'mund te masesh dot sesa te vjen linja nga serverat e kompanis. Pasi ajo ndahet ne disa kategori, nga serveri ne dslam ose rack, sa te vjen ty linja ne shtepi/dyqan, humbja e rruges qe e merr ti. E merr me ADSL, ADSL 2+ etj. Nje linje reale sesa e merr ti, p.sh: E merr 1024 KB/S ti duhet te kesh te pakten 1/8 e linjes per shkarkim dhe 1/2 e 1/8 per upload. Per siguri futu ne routerin qe ke, shko tek stats, shiko sa e ke downstream dhe sa e ke upstream.

Thjesht ti ben nje test per te pare sesa e ke linjen ne shtepi/dyqan, neper faqe te ndryshme. Une per vete i besoj Speakeasy ose Gaoland, ndonjehere kur e shikoj te arsyeshme provoj dhe Speed Test.

----------


## don lico

Ishte thjeshte per merak sepse une e kam me ITIRANA dhe e kam 1 Mbs te dedikuar dhe kur bej testin me speedtest.net ajo qe me tregon eshte e sakte ne baze te kontrates qe une kam duke llogaritur edhe humbjet testet tregojne nga 850 kb/s dhe ne raste 1.2 Mb/s per upldoin nuk kam cfare te them eshte shume i larte sepse ndikon fibra optike ne kotrate e kam 1 MB/s po kurre nuk me ka rene poshte 17 Mb/s

----------


## don lico

nje pyetje per ETIUS

Sapo bera teste me speedtest dhe me speakeasy me dole 2 rezultate shume te ndryshme ne uplodim ke te marr me shume te besueshem??? Si ne foto

----------


## Cold Fusion

> nje pyetje per ETIUS
> 
> Sapo bera teste me speedtest dhe me speakeasy me dole 2 rezultate shume te ndryshme ne uplodim ke te marr me shume te besueshem??? Si ne foto


Shiko jane dy teste krejt te ndryshme. Sepse njera te hoston me USA dhe tjetra te Hoston me Albania, ose nga e marrin Internetin. Po te shikosh ate qe ke ne kontrat ti ke nje Internet ku te gjithe do ta kishin zili. Une jam i bindur qe ti nuk ke asnje shkeputje kur ben ping me google ose dhe me dns-en qe te ka ofruar kompania. Ti e shikon shume mire kur ben upload ne RS ose MU, sesa te shkon UPLOAD. Te gjithe ne bote vuajne per UPLOAD ndersa ti e ke me te lartin ketu ne forum, ta them me bindje te plote, sepse e kam perdorur njehere ate linje tek dikush dhe jam impresionuar. Shikoje dhe download ty nuk te bie kurre poshte, po sa e ke ne test aq e ke dhe ne shkarkim file-sh.

Shikoje sesa mire e ke ne cdo aspekt dhe krahasoje me kompanit e tjera se cfare ndryshimi te madh ke midis linjes tende dhe te te tjereve. Po te bej nje screen shot te linjes time 2 MB/s ALBtelecom.

Testi i bere me Gaoland:



Testi i bere me Speakeasy:



Testi i bere me Speed Test:



P.s Tani shiko se cfare ndryshimi ke ti nga une. Edhe mos thuaj fibra optike, sepse asnje kompani nuk punon me fibra optike ne Shqiperi. Po lidhet nga serveri me rack-un me fibra optike. Dhe tek ty vjen me ADSL, sepse nuk ka interes sikur ta beje dhe instalimin 1 mije . Eshte shume e kushtueshme dhe asnje nuk e aplikon. Per kete te jesh mese i bindur. Por qe ke nje linje shume te mire, kete nuk e ve aspak ne dyshim pasi e kam provuar dhe vete.

----------


## don lico

Flm per pergjigjen shume te sakte dhe bindese thjesht kisha merak asgje me shume se klientet ne salla ime jane te kenaqur nga shpejtesia.

Per fibren optike thjesht e perdora si shprehje sepse kabulli qe ata ma kane sjelle mua eshte shume ndryshe nga kabulli ADSL, madje ka edhe nje adaptor qe lexon *ethernet konverter* qe nepermjet tij behet lidhja e ruterit me kabullin hyres, vete personalisht se kam pare ndonje here fibren optike (dhe kete qe kam une e dija te tille duhet te studioj me shume ^_^) 
Edhe nje here faleminderit bro ^_^

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Flm per pergjigjen shume te sakte dhe bindese thjesht kisha merak asgje me shume se klientet ne salla ime jane te kenaqur nga shpejtesia.
> 
> Per fibren optike thjesht e perdora si shprehje sepse kabulli qe ata ma kane sjelle mua eshte shume ndryshe nga kabulli ADSL, madje ka edhe nje adaptor qe lexon *ethernet konverter* qe nepermjet tij behet lidhja e ruterit me kabullin hyres, vete personalisht se kam pare ndonje here fibren optike (dhe kete qe kam une e dija te tille duhet te studioj me shume ^_^) 
> Edhe nje here faleminderit bro ^_^


Me behet qejfi qe je bindur dhe e ke lexuar me vemendje cfare te kam thene. 

Sa per fibren optike, shikoje ndryshimin nga kabulli qe ta kane sjell ne dyqan me nje konvertues etherneti. Ne te majte ke kabullin coaxial dhe ne te djathte ke fibren optike.



P.s Nuk ka absolutisht asgje, edhe nese nuk e di, e ke mundesin ta mesosh.  :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese dhe mbaje mire linjen, e di qe paguhet shume po eshte shume cilesore.

----------


## don lico

Edhe nje pyetje te fundit!

Une vete e kam pak idene e ketyre gjerave (rrjetit me nje fjale) jo shume se nuk kam shume pervoje pune. Ajo qe dua te di une eshte se kompania me ka thene qe kjo lloj shpejtesie perballon pa problem 15 PC, une nderkohe kam 12 PC ne salle dhe 4 linja shperndarje. Ne baze te llogarive qe bej une i bie qe nje PC, duke hequr edhe koeficentin qe jo te gjithe PC jane ne pune njekohesishti, afersisht 100kb/s Veprimi qe beje une 1024 kb/s / 16 PC afersisht 100 kb/s (mbase edhe nuk llogaritet keshtu).

Se i rashe pak gjate doja te dija me sa shpejtesi minimale e ka te njevojshme nje PC te punoje normalisht pa shkeputje ne interet apo edhe 100 kb/s eshte pak?

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Edhe nje pyetje te fundit!
> 
> Une vete e kam pak idene e ketyre gjerave (rrjetit me nje fjale) jo shume se nuk kam shume pervoje pune. Ajo qe dua te di une eshte se kompania me ka thene qe kjo lloj shpejtesie perballon pa problem 15 PC, une nderkohe kam 12 PC ne salle dhe 4 linja shperndarje. Ne baze te llogarive qe bej une i bie qe nje PC, duke hequr edhe koeficentin qe jo te gjithe PC jane ne pune njekohesishti, afersisht 100kb/s Veprimi qe beje une 1024 kb/s / 16 PC afersisht 100 kb/s (mbase edhe nuk llogaritet keshtu).
> 
> Se i rashe pak gjate doja te dija me sa shpejtesi minimale e ka te njevojshme nje PC te punoje normalisht pa shkeputje ne interet apo edhe 100 kb/s eshte pak?


Kompjuteri mund te punoj dhe me 35 kb/s nese ajo vjen e plote dhe pa nderprerje si ne rastin tend konkret. Me linjen qe ke ti mund te punosh pa frike dhe e ke te garantuar shpejtesin e shkarkimit me 120 - 130 kb/s. Sepse kompjuterat mund te fusin dhe deri ne 1 mb/s sa te jep garancin kompania. Pjestimi i linjes qe ben ti ne kete forme i bie te dali diku tek 65 - 70 kb/s. Ne linjat e pergjithshme qe kooperojn ne Shqiperi behet pjesetimi ne kete forme 1024 kb/s me 1/8 e linjes qe i bie shkarkimi te jet diku 125 - 130, nga kjo 125 - 130 behet pjesetimi i upload me 1/2 qe shkon diku 60 - 65 kb/s. Ndersa linja jote nuk e ka konvertimin ne kete menyre pasi ata te sjellin nje uplodim shume te fuqishem me nje downlodim shume konstant. Komplet ndryshe nga metoda e pergjithshme qe perdoret nga ISP-et e Tiranes.

Besoj se me ke kuptuar se ku dua te dal.

Kompania ku e merr ti, e merr nga Gjermania dhe Anglia linjen, duke perdorur ne linke ose antena point-to-point. Prandaj ke dhe nje cilesi shume te shpejt, pasi nuk te humbet rruges sic perdoret me ADSL-en.

----------


## don lico

Ishte nje leksion shume shume i vlefshem per mua edhe nje here shume shume faleminderit ta di shume per nder.
Gjithe te mirat dhe suksese edhe ti ^_^

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Ishte nje leksion shume shume i vlefshem per mua edhe nje here shume shume faleminderit ta di shume per nder.
> Gjithe te mirat dhe suksese edhe ti ^_^


Edhe dicka tjeter, nese do te shperndash neper familje internet. Mund te marresh nje kompjuter Pentium II ose III, ta kthesh ne MikroTIK. Me kete sistem ti mund t'ia ndash linjen klienteve si te duash ti, dhe ne serverin tend mund ta mbas linjen maksimale. Nuk do kesh humbje ne rrjet po do kesh nje linje stabel, e cila stabilizohet nga MikroTIK qe ti do e vendosesh vete se cfare shpejtesie do ti lesh, cfare portash do ti hapesh klienteve. Edhe siguria eshte shume me e madhe per te mos pasur luhatje apo rrenie te shpejtesis. MikroTIK-un mund ta ndertoj nje person qe punon si teknik, inxhinier, ekspert etj. Nuk eshte ndonje gje e veshtire per nje individ qe ka punuar me kete sistem. 

P.s Edhe dicka e vlefshme per t'u thene ne lidhje me ISP-en qe ke ti. Eshte e vetmja kompani e cila punon me sistem RADIUS, te gjitha te tjerat jane akoma me MikroTIK. Vetem se i ka njecik cmimet e kripura, po kur behet fjale per nje biznes te nderon dhe nuk ta ule koken sic ndodh me kompanit e tjera. Une nuk punoj per kete kompani ku dikush mund te mendoj se po i bej reklam, nuk kam shume qe e kam marre vesh sesi funksionon dhe kush e ka. Po thjesht nga nje shok qe ka sall Interneti e mora vesh, dhe e perdora atje. Qe aty me shtyu kurioziteti si i fushes qe jam per te ditur sesi punon.

Gjithe te mirat dhe pune te mbare ne vazhdim  :buzeqeshje: 

P.s Nuk ke pse te ma dish per nder fare, kur dikush ka nevoje te marri nje informacione dhe ne e posedojm nuk na kushton gje qe t'iu ndihmojm.

----------


## don lico

Une kam punuar diku me WinBox qe eshte program i mikrotikut dhe ja di vlerat por deshira ime me e madhe eshte ta ndertoj vete mikrotikin me program linux sepse nuk dua ta bej me Windows Server 2008 (se di sa mikrotik eshte) dhe disa hapa i di, por si i thone kenaqesia eshte kur dicka e ben vete prandja po vonoj pak per mikrotikun. Po lexoj edhe ketu ne forum ka ca tema interesante mbi mikrotikun dhe po me ndihmojne ne fakt tashi cdo gje ngelet me kohen.
Per ITIRANEN kam edhe une respket pavaresisht se eshte e kripur ne cmime, por parimi baze i binesit eshte ate qe e shet duhet ta kesh cilesi te mire edhe une kam qender intereti ate shes dhe dua qe te kem produkt te mire ^_^

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ne shqiperi u beka shperndarje interneti me Fibra optike kjo po me vjen cudi :P

----------


## Njuton

Nese internet me fiber optike quhet hyrja ne internet me ane te fibres optike deri tek shtepia/zyra e abonentit, te tille nuk ka me sa di un'.
Me fibra optike( dhe mikrovale) eshte i ndertuar rrjeti kryesor(kurrizor, backbone). Per kete rast me te vertete ne Shqiperi ka internet me fiber optike. Sigurisht, si mundet nje firme qe ka mijera abonente vetem ne nje qytet te transmetoje te gjithe trafikun qe multipleksohet(mblidhet) ne switch-er(DSLAM).

----------


## iktuus

_cold fusion nje pyetje.
Ajo qe mua me intereson eshte dawnload dhe jo upload  pra cfare avantazhi kam une te kem upload te lart  kur ne cdo software p2p  zvogeloj gjithmon shpejtesin e upload per te perfituar me shume download?_Ndersa  sa per SPEEDTEST.NET  mendoj se nuk eshte   i sakt  testi varet  nga serveri  dhe distanca ku ndodhet. Speedtest   tregon perafersisht  shpejtesin. Une kam nje linj  prej 7 mega  dhe speedtest me nxjerr  rezultate sikur ta kem 1 mega. Vendi ku ndodhem une  6 mega jane efektive  edhe pse linja asnjhere nuk te vjen  e plot sa te thot  operatori shperndares

----------


## xubuntu

> _cold fusion nje pyetje.
> Ajo qe mua me intereson eshte dawnload dhe jo upload  pra cfare avantazhi kam une te kem upload te lart  kur ne cdo software p2p  zvogeloj gjithmon shpejtesin e upload per te perfituar me shume download?_Ndersa  sa per SPEEDTEST.NET  mendoj se nuk eshte   i sakt  testi varet  nga serveri  dhe distanca ku ndodhet. Speedtest   tregon perafersisht  shpejtesin. Une kam nje linj  prej 7 mega  dhe speedtest me nxjerr  rezultate sikur ta kem 1 mega. Vendi ku ndodhem une  6 mega jane efektive  edhe pse linja asnjhere nuk te vjen  e plot sa te thot  operatori shperndares


avantazh do te kishe ne rastin e nje serveri me shume trafik, nje upload i larte do te thote shpejtesi te sitit

----------


## don lico

> _cold fusion nje pyetje.
> Ajo qe mua me intereson eshte dawnload dhe jo upload  pra cfare avantazhi kam une te kem upload te lart  kur ne cdo software p2p  zvogeloj gjithmon shpejtesin e upload per te perfituar me shume download?_


Me sa di une nje Upload i lart ka keto te mira:

kamer kufje punojne pa problem

faqet e videove dhe leksioneve online karikohen shume shpejt po marr si shembull youtube.com

faqet qe ofrojne shikimin e ndeshjeve online ose edhe te filmave karikohen shume me shpjet.

ka edhe shume te tjera por edhe hapja e siteve eshte me e shpejte ngarkohen me shpejt. 

Prandaj edhe kur shiten kontratat e ISP ofrojne upload me te pakte se downlaod 1 me 1 ose 1 me 1/2

----------


## Bledari

si mund ta shoh uploadin tim?

----------


## don lico

www.speedtest.net klikon mbi begin test

ne fillim ben pingun pastaj mat download dhe e treta qe matet eshte upload

gjithe te mirat ^_^

----------

